# Back In Black



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, *Holiday Hollow* is back in black! I love the new look and I'm really looking forward to Autumn 2010 with it!

Thanks SOOOOO much to Itkupilli at *Cute 'n Cool Blog Stuff *for the killer background and header. Do drop by her site to see all the fabulous (and free) blog bling she has.


----------

